
Ask HN: How do you create the website for your product? - highhedgehog
Imagine this is pre AirBnB and you have the idea of building AirBnB.<p>AirBnB is not just a static website for which you could use some sort of CMS and or Wordpress kind of thing: it&#x27;s a highly dynamic service, lots of API calls etc.<p>Do you build it by hand? Do you pick some front-end framework such as react.js&#x2F;angular.js&#x2F;vue.js, and some backend framework (nodejs+express, django, whatever..) and do everything by hand? Or is there something out there that I don&#x27;t know about?
======
anthonygore
How I approach it is to roughly map out the features it will need e.g.
database, backend logic, UI etc. Then I'd think about whether or not I can
achieve that with a stack I know e.g. Laravel/Vue.js. If not, I'd isolate the
tricky parts and research what tools I'll probably need. Rinse and repeat
until the right stack is settled on. Then start building a rough draft.

------
thedevindevops
>Do you pick some front-end framework such as react.js/angular.js/vue.js, and
some backend framework (nodejs+express, django, whatever..) and do everything
by hand?

Basically yes but generally you try to do as little as possible by hand by
leveraging the framework features and usually what frameworks everyone in your
company are familiar with.

